# Quadrafire Sapphire Basement Install



## latitude45 (Sep 21, 2010)

I had a Quadrafire Sapphire given to me and would like to install it in my existing basement 13 x 18 Chimney.  Just wanted to go over a few things before I start ordering parts. 

I would like to do a hearth mount and vent up the 30ft chimney. From the manual example it looks like I would start with a Co-Axial To Co-Linear connector to 2 3" flex pipes then up the chimney threw a block off plate to Chimney Liner Termination cap with a vent cap on top of that.

The manual also gives an example of extending the exhaust up to the Termination cap and letting the intake air draw from inside the chimney from behind the block off plate.

Besides saving me $65 dollars whats the difference with the second option. Is there a safety issue with drawing air from the chimney space?

Also in the flue over I have my wood stove installed is there an issue with maybe drawing smoke down the intake?

Thanks for any input!


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 21, 2010)

latitude45 said:
			
		

> I had a Quadrafire Sapphire given to me and would like to install it in my existing basement 13 x 18 Chimney.  Just wanted to go over a few things before I start ordering parts.
> 
> I would like to do a hearth mount and vent up the 30ft chimney. From the manual example it looks like I would start with a Co-Axial To Co-Linear connector to 2 3" flex pipes then up the chimney threw a block off plate to Chimney Liner Termination cap with a vent cap on top of that.
> 
> ...



The first thing I'd check is the maximum vent height allowed for your appliance. 
30 feet may be too high.
As far as your second question, I don't think safety is the issue with the shorter intake side, but
by not running the intake all the way up, you'll end up with an inherently colder install. 
You won't be able to create the dead column of air (read: insulation) in the chimney,
between the insulation in the damper area & the insulation around the liners & under the cap mounting plate.
If you've got a wood vent lower than or at the same height as your gas appliance intake, 
you stand a chance of drawing the exhaust from the wood burner into the gas burner.
This can result in a sooting of the inside of the appliance via incomplete combustion (not enuff O2 in the mix)
I'd raise the wood vent with an adapter plate & a short section of Class A with a cap.
HTH...


----------



## latitude45 (Sep 22, 2010)

Manual says max run is 40ft, 30ft is my guess until I get up on the roof measure. I bet its more like 25ft...

My wood flue is 25" away and 14" above what would be the gas flue. I see the manual says it should be 18" below my wood flue..


----------

